
The Moral Dichotomy of US Politics - gdibley
https://medium.com/viewpoint-weekly/the-moral-dichotomy-of-us-politics-b1c33ca7a066
======
hackerpacker
In my experience, is usually the ones proclaiming moral superiority that have
the most to hide (or are the most willfully blind).

There is no moral dichotomy between reps and dems, they are pretty much
equally depraved from what I can tell.

